# Mi ci vuole



## anita mazzon

Ciao a tutti,

Mi chiedo circa la ripetizione delle frasi italiani. In il inglese, la ripetizione è elegante, ma pare che in il italiano non è.

Ma fino a che punto ti spingeresti per evitarlo?

Per esempio: Mi ci vuole tre quarti d'ora per andare da casa al college e mi ci vuole una mezz'ora per faccio colazione a casa, dunque devo uscire da casa un'ora e mezza prima della mia prima lezione del giorno per arrivare al college prima.

Grazie in anticipo!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non credo di aver capito la tua domanda..


----------



## anita mazzon

Grazie a Paulfromitaly per la riposta!

Voglio capire come gli italiani utilizzare la ripetizione. Per esempio, se si usa "mi ci vuole" una volta, non ti piace usare di nuovo nella stessa frase? Oppure, se si usa "prima" una volta, non ti piace usare di nuovo? Anche se è necessario per scrivere brevemente? Come "prima della mia prima lezione"? Se non, come è possibile cambiarlo? Con i sinonimi o per riscriverlo?


----------



## tittiugo

Ciao Anita,

la risposta nella tua formula di ringraziamento.

"...devo uscire un' ora e mezza in *anticipo* per arrivare al college e seguire la *prima *lezione del giorno."

Ciao


----------



## bearded

Salve
Sì, la nostra lingua tende ad evitare le ripetizioni.  Anche nel caso di ''mi ci vuole'', noi lo diremmo - se possibile - una sola volta:
Mi ci vuole mezz'ora per...., e un'ora per....
Mi ci vuole un certo tempo per capire le domande nel forum, ed ancora di più per formulare le risposte.


----------



## anita mazzon

Grazie mille, bearded man, mi aiuta molto.


----------



## Pugnator

Di solito in prosa non si usa la ripetizione in quanto considerata come indice di cattivo italiano e pessimo stile. Invece in poesia ci sono varie figure retoriche che si basano sulla ripetizione(Anafora,Epifora,Simploche,allitterazione etc. etc.)


----------



## anita mazzon

Milles grazie, Pugnator! 
(Adoro la poesia!)


----------



## franco888

Guarda, io direi, non discostandomi troppo dalla frase di partenza per una maggiore comprensione: Mi ci vogliono tre quarti d'ora per andare da casa al college e mezz'ora per fare colazione a casa, dunque devo uscire da casa un'ora e mezza prima della mia prima lezione del giorno per arrivare al college in orario (o "in anticipo", dipende che cosa intendi tu per "prima").


----------



## quasi.stellar

Anzitutto non si tratta di una vera ripetizione ma di un errore: - mi ci *vogliono* (plurale) tre quarti d'ora ... mentre mi ci *vuole* mezz'ora.
È vero che ci bombardano sin dalla culla sulla faccenda di evitare le ripetizioni, sembrando frutto di mancanza di fantasia o di povertà di linguaggio. Ma tutto va inteso con criterio. Non è un divieto assoluto.
Come ti ha precisato Pugnator, la ripetizione in poesia è normale. Ma altrettanto vale per la prosa poetica. E anche nella prosa ordinaria la ripetizione può essere una forma di ridondanza con un suo scopo, che può essere qualunque, dal retorico al politico al pubblicitario. In particolare la ridondanza serve, oltre che alla musicalità, anche per fissare bene un concetto nella mente di chi ascolta, per cui per esempio in pubblicità è non solo normale ma imprescindibile.

Nella frase del tuo esempio, se davvero vuoi evitare la ripetizione del verbo, hai varie alternative possibili (inclusa la semplice omissione proposta da franco):
- mi ci vogliono tre quarti d'ora ...  e mi occorre mezz'ora
- mi ci vogliono tre quarti d'ora ...  e mi serve mezz'ora
- mi ci vogliono tre quarti d'ora ...  e devo calcolare mezz'ora.
Queste sono solo a titolo di esempio.
Ma all'interno di un intero discorso risulta chiaro quando una ripetizione è frutto di povertà di linguaggio e quando è invece voluta.


----------



## Olya34

Buongiorno a tutti!

Leggo un libro di Alessandro Piperno "Inseparabili" e c'è una frase in cui non capisco l'utilizzo della particella "ci".

Una donna dice al marito: "...mi vedo assediata, brutta, grassa...". Lui risponde: "Tesoro, ma non sei grassa..." e lei: "Non ho detto che sono grassa, ho detto che *mi ci sento*".

A cosa serve questo "ci"?
Capirei fosse... per esempio "anche se non sono in vacanza un po' mi ci sento". In una frase come questa "ci" descrivere un luogo, come in "ci vado" (ci = in vacanza). "Mi ci sento" = "mi sento in vacanza".
Ma non vedo cosa descrive "ci" nel mio esempio.

Grazie in anticipo se qualcuno pu_ò _spiegarmelo!


----------



## zipp404

*Donna*:  Mi vedo assediata, brutta, grassa ...
*Marito*:  Tesoro, ma non sei grassa...
*Donna*:  Non ho detto che sono grassa, ho detto che *mi ci sento = *Non ho detto che sono grassa, ho detto che mi sento _come si io fossi grassa_


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> _come si_


Come* se*..



Olya34 said:


> A cosa serve questo "ci"?


In questo caso: ''mi ci sento'' = mi sento così / mi sento in questa condizione (grassa).


----------



## Olya34

Buongiorno!

 ho sempre voglia di capire a cosa serve la particella "ci" in una frase "Mi ci sento".
Si tratta da un libro di Alessandro Piperno "Inseparabili", il dialogo è il seguente:
_Moglie: Mi vedo assediata, brutta, grassa ...
Marito: Tesoro, ma non sei grassa...
Moglie: Non ho detto che sono grassa, ho detto che *mi ci sento*._

Ho letto attentamente le discussioni precedenti insieme a manuali di grammatica e non ho trovato la risposta.
Secondo la grammatica i casi d'uso della particella "ci" possono essere diversi, ma fra i più frequenti sono tre (sono elencati qui):

1) "Сi" come pronome personale
"ci (=noi) inviti?"
Ma questo non è il nostro caso.

2) "Сi" come avverbio di luogo.
"Ci (=a Roma) sono stato tre volte".
Non credo sia il nostro caso.

3) "Сi" può sostituire le parole o le frasi intere che sono preceduti dalle preposizioni “а”, “in”, “su”, “con”.
In questo caso la particella prende i significati: «a/in/su/con questo», «a/in/su/con questa persona».
"Ci (=a questo) penso io". "Contaci (=su questo)!" "Esci stasera con i tuoi amici?" – "No, non ci (=con queste persone) esco".
Non sembra che sia questo il caso. Non vedo la frase preceduta dalla preposizione “а” / “in” / “su” / “con” (né esplicita né implicita) a cui può riferire "ci" in "mi ci sento".

Ho letto tutte le discussioni che mi ha consigliato gentile *Paulfromitaly *ma non c'è niente che assomigliasse al mio esempio.
Nelle discussioni consigliate da Paulfromitaly:
1) "Mi ci destreggio", come hanno detto i rispondenti, la particella "ci" sostituisce "in questa cosa" o "con questa cosa". E nel mio esempio una simile sostituizione non è possibile. O sbaglio? _"Non ho detto che sono grassa, ho detto che *mi ci sento*". _Mi sento in questa cosa (che cosa?) / con questa cosa (che cosa?)???
2) La seconda discussione consigliata da Paulfromitaly è il mio stesso filone che non contiene la risposta.
3) "Mi ci sono abituata". Di nuovo, "ci" sostituisce "a questa cosa". Nel mio esempio una simile sostituizione non c'è.
4) "Mi ci sono attaccato". Idem. Mi sono attaccato *alla bottiglia*. Nel mio esempio non c'è una cosa *a cui*** *sentirsi.
5) "Mi ci tocca lavorare insieme". Idem. Insieme *a lui.*
6) "Mi ci tufferei volentieri". Idem. Mi tufferei *nell'acqua*.
7) "Mi ci vuole" si tratta di una locuzione fissa, "ci vuole / ci vogliono". Esiste una locuzione fissa "mi ci sento"? So solo che dell'abilità fisica dicono "non ci vede" (è cieco) o "non ci sente" (è sordo). Non mi pare che è un caso simile. "Mi ci sento" al contrario di uno che ha perso tutti i sensi esteriori???
8) "Non mi ci va niente". L'unica risposta in realtà era "la frase mi sembra un po' strana. Io avrei detto non mi va niente". Per questo la discussione non è stata molto illuminante per me.

Poi gentile *zipp404* mi ha scritto: "mi ci sento = mi sento come se io fossi grassa". Ma non trovo nelle grammatiche la regola secondo la quale si può sostituire le frasi "come se..." con la particella "ci". Ma sarà certo? Peccato che la discussione sia stata chiusa così sbrigativamente, non ho avuto la possibilità di rispondere.
Se è certo, ed è possibile sostituire "come se io fossi..." con "ci", si può dire... che ne so? Per esempio, invece di "Non sono un eroe ma lui mi vede come se lo fossi" dire "Non sono un eroe ma lui mi ci vede"?

Secondo me, nella frase in questione sarebbe più logico usare "lo".
Come nei esempi: "Sembro fragile *ma non lo sono*". "Pensi che lei sia diversa, *ma non lo è*". "Ha giurato che non fosse mio padre e invece *lo è*".
Non è simile a questi esempi?
"So che non sono grassa, ma me lo sento".
Non si può dire così?

Vi sarei molto grata se poteste chiarirmi questo dubbio!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Olya34 said:


> Non ho detto che sono grassa, ho detto che *mi ci sento*.


Intanto si tratta di un uso non standard, forse regionale o addirittura inventato dall'autore. Il senso grammaticale, come già detto nell'altro thread che avevi aperto, è "mi sento in quello stato(di essere grassa). Da non imitare


----------



## ohbice

_2) "Сi" come avverbio di luogo.
"Ci (=a Roma) sono stato tre volte".
Non credo sia il nostro caso. _

Forse è possibile immaginare un luogo della fantasia, tipo "mi sento in quei panni, mi sento in quella posizione", ovvero (mi sento) nei panni di una donna grassa.
Non so, sparo 

Ps: a me vien da pensare più frequesntemente a una formulazione negativa di un *ci *di questo tenore: _non mi ci sento _/ _non mi ci vedo _(in quella situazione / in quei panni).


----------



## Olya34

Grazie mille, *Pietruzzo* e *ohbice*! 
Infatti, se ci sono le costruzioni "in quella posizione", " in quello stato" implicite, il mio esempio lo si può catalogare come "le frasi preceduti dalla preposizione “in”! Scusate, non mi sembrava così evidente.
E che mi direste delle frasi tipo "Sembro fragile *ma non lo sono*", "Ha giurato che non fosse mio padre e invece *lo è*"?
È possibile comporre una frase allo stesso modo? "So di non essere grassa ma *me lo sento*"? Oppure sarebbe scorretta?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Olya34 said:


> *me lo sento*


Quel *lo* è un pronome con valore  neutro, corrisponde a _ciò, questo, questa cosa_. Nel tuo esempio, _sento_ _ciò, questo, quella cosa_. Lo stesso vale per l'altro tuo esempio:_ ma non lo sono_: non sono _ciò_,_ quella cosa _o, potrei aggiungere, per farti capire meglio_, *in questo modo, così*_.


----------



## bearded

Olya34 said:


> ...una frase..."So di non essere grassa ma *me lo sento*"... sarebbe scorretta?


Direi che non sarebbe scorretta, però neppure di uso comune. Come dice Olaszinhok, il modo più chiaro e normale di dirlo è : ''so di non essere grassa, ma/eppure mi sento così''.
Inoltre ''me lo sento'' esiste come frase idiomatica dal significato un po' diverso (almeno qui nel Nord Italia) usata nei ''presentimenti'' o nelle previsioni - specie quelle negative:
_Sta per scoppiarmi un raffreddore: me lo sento / Quella persona sarà la mia rovina: me lo sento _(= ho la sensazione, prevedo..).


----------



## Olya34

Grazie mille per il chiarimento!


----------



## bearded




----------

